# Model 3 Thank You Gift: Now Framed



## WaitingForTesla

I'm sure many of you were one of the 100k people who stood in line to be a little higher in the cue for the Model 3. I received the "thank you gift" a while back and have been trying to figure out what to do with it. It came in a glossy folder reminiscent of a professional conference. Insider were two pieces the print of the Model 3 art work and the thank you note on what seems to be the same nice matte paper.





  








Thank You gift in envelope.




__
WaitingForTesla


__
Aug 6, 2016


__
2







I measured and the artwork is a standard 8x10 and the note is standard 5x7. Framing them separately would of been dirt cheap and given a lot of options but even next to each other I didn't feel it would make sense or give the other context. So I started looking for some way to frame them together. The issue is finding a pre-made frame with room for a 5x7 and 8x10 both in landscape isn't a normal thing. However Michael's Arts and Crafts came through. When I first found it online it was 40$ and shipping put the total cost over 50 bucks. No thanks. The thing about Michael's is, there is always a promo. If you pay full price for anything there you're a sucker or have more money than time. I was finally by a retail location and picked this up for about 25 dollars after tax with an online coupon. Just google it.

Michael's Frame Link

Once you use a little paper tape to position it on the matte here's the result.





  








Thank You Gift Framed




__
WaitingForTesla


__
Aug 6, 2016








I really like the black borders that the matte adds. If you're wondering about the red bottom section I stuck the red folder it came in behind everything as a place holder and a way to keep it all together. My actual Model 3 will take that spot in due time? What do you think; with or without me posed in front of it? Is that to cliche? In front of the factory? Should I let my girlfriend into the picture?

It's nothing fancy but for what I spent the matte was worth it alone and one day the frame may get an upgrade. As I said on twitter It's now the most expensive piece of art I own since I've spent 1000 dollars and only have this to show for it.


----------



## TrevP

Thanks. I've been looking all over for a double frame and figured Michael's would have them. I just dread their prices. Make sure you use a coupon to bring the prices back down to Earth


----------



## cfickett

Here is what I did with my gift.


----------



## WaitingForTesla

TrevP said:


> Thanks. I've been looking all over for a double frame and figured Michael's would have them. I just dread their prices. Make sure you use a coupon to bring the prices back down to Earth


Yup. google it on your phone and it will bring up a barcode you scan right at the register. I managed to get 40% off and the online price is pretty good if you ship to store.

https://www.michaels.com/on/demandw...sUS-Site/default/Coupons-ViewCoupons?storeid=



cfickett said:


> View attachment 523
> 
> Here is what I did with my gift.


Nice! Matte looks custom where'd you get it?


----------



## cfickett

Custom frame and matte done at Michael's.


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I placed my M3 order online at 7:43 PDT - just before the Reveal was announced 3/31/16. During the announcement, Elon said "115,000 deposits" and I presume mine was in that block. I just got my Thank You in the mail Aug 5. If I read the above comments right, there were 100,000 gifts, so I now have confirmation of my approximate place in line. Unless of course Elon ordered a gift for 400,000 with Thank You cards, and another 1,000,000 for a couple of years of new owners Thank yous.


----------



## garsh

I just received mine today.

But I was 10th in line at my local store before the reveal, so I'm hoping this isn't indicative of where we are in line.


----------



## TrevP

Thanks for the frame tip. I picked up the one at Michael's today and I'll be framing mine too.


----------



## Skione65

cfickett said:


> View attachment 523
> 
> Here is what I did with my gift.


@cfickett,

That came out Amazing!!! What's size frame?

Ski


----------



## bmost88

Awesome framing ideas guys. I foresee this going in a finished off garage on the wall by the charger with some other Tesla memorabilia all around it. This is a great addition to any Tesla enthusiast (i.e. all of us...) man cave! 

We need a customize your Model 3 garage section to get some great ideas together. I think of this like bringing home a newborn baby. Gotta get the nursery ready!!! Lol although I don't know many people who would do that a year and a half before their baby arrives, but maybe we'll just be trend setters...


----------



## TrevP

Finally got around to framing ours.


----------



## RICK M

WaitingForTesla said:


> I'm sure many of you were one of the 100k people who stood in line to be a little higher in the cue for the Model 3. I received the "thank you gift" a while back and have been trying to figure out what to do with it. It came in a glossy folder reminiscent of a professional conference. Insider were two pieces the print of the Model 3 art work and the thank you note on what seems to be the same nice matte paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You gift in envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> WaitingForTesla
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 6, 2016
> 
> 
> __
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured and the artwork is a standard 8x10 and the note is standard 5x7. Framing them separately would of been dirt cheap and given a lot of options but even next to each other I didn't feel it would make sense or give the other context. So I started looking for some way to frame them together. The issue is finding a pre-made frame with room for a 5x7 and 8x10 both in landscape isn't a normal thing. However Michael's Arts and Crafts came through. When I first found it online it was 40$ and shipping put the total cost over 50 bucks. No thanks. The thing about Michael's is, there is always a promo. If you pay full price for anything there you're a sucker or have more money than time. I was finally by a retail location and picked this up for about 25 dollars after tax with an online coupon. Just google it.
> 
> Michael's Frame Link
> 
> Once you use a little paper tape to position it on the matte here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Gift Framed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> WaitingForTesla
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 6, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the black borders that the matte adds. If you're wondering about the red bottom section I stuck the red folder it came in behind everything as a place holder and a way to keep it all together. My actual Model 3 will take that spot in due time? What do you think; with or without me posed in front of it? Is that to cliche? In front of the factory? Should I let my girlfriend into the picture?
> 
> It's nothing fancy but for what I spent the matte was worth it alone and one day the frame may get an upgrade. As I said on twitter It's now the most expensive piece of art I own since I've spent 1000 dollars and only have this to show for it.


Great job with the "art work ". I'm impressed. Thanks for sharing !
Rick M


----------



## RICK M

TrevP said:


> Thanks. I've been looking all over for a double frame and figured Michael's would have them. I just dread their prices. Make sure you use a coupon to bring the prices back down to Earth


Hi Trev. Care to share the sku# of the frame you purchased ? Also, how did you do the red matte background with the TESLA name on it ? Thanks,
Rick M


----------



## TrevP

Sure, the Michael's frame SKU is 400100722152. I wasn't able to find it online, I had to go to the store.

I piked it up for $21 after applying a coupon.


----------



## MelindaV

has anyone used the TESLA gery-on-white logo from the folder in a framed collage?


----------



## RICK M

RICK M said:


> Also, how did you do the red matte background with the TESLA name on it ? Thanks,


Thanks, Trev. The second part of my request: How did you do the red matte with the Tesla logo on it. It was a great job !
Thanks, Rick


----------



## teslaliving

Hoping this will change but when I took delivery of my Model S I got 3 pieces of swag:

1) A nice "Tesla owners only" snapback (base ball cap)
2) 2 Tesla logo keychains that can't attach to the Tesla FOB 

Pics:
















FWIW SolarCity has been much more generous with gifts. I've got sweatshirts, mugs, water bottles etc from them.


----------



## TrevP

RICK M said:


> Thanks, Trev. The second part of my request: How did you do the red matte with the Tesla logo on it. It was a great job !
> Thanks, Rick


The red background is from the folder, I just cut out enough of it to fit. The Tesla logo was vinyl cut on my wife's Silhouette Cameo vinyl cutter. I use that thing for sorts of stuff


----------



## Jaspal

I'm pretty sure everyone gets a thank you note from tesla. I reserved on 4/3/16 online. And received my "note" on aug 3rd.


----------



## Jaspal

cfickett said:


> View attachment 523
> 
> Here is what I did with my gift.


Where did you buy that frame?


----------



## Jaspal

I have found a good frame that has two openings with 5x7 and 8x10 picture sizes. 
http://www.houzz.com/photos/2420615...8x10-5x7-Openings-contemporary-picture-frames


----------



## RICK M

TrevP said:


> The red background is from the folder, I just cut out enough of it to fit. The Tesla logo was vinyl cut on my wife's Silhouette Cameo vinyl cutter. I use that thing for sorts of stuff


Thanks for the info, Trev...
Rick M


----------



## Nubzie

Here's mine framed!


----------



## Polly Liversalts

WaitingForTesla said:


> I'm sure many of you were one of the 100k people who stood in line to be a little higher in the cue for the Model 3. I received the "thank you gift" a while back and have been trying to figure out what to do with it. It came in a glossy folder reminiscent of a professional conference. Insider were two pieces the print of the Model 3 art work and the thank you note on what seems to be the same nice matte paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You gift in envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> WaitingForTesla
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 6, 2016
> 
> 
> __
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured and the artwork is a standard 8x10 and the note is standard 5x7. Framing them separately would of been dirt cheap and given a lot of options but even next to each other I didn't feel it would make sense or give the other context. So I started looking for some way to frame them together. The issue is finding a pre-made frame with room for a 5x7 and 8x10 both in landscape isn't a normal thing. However Michael's Arts and Crafts came through. When I first found it online it was 40$ and shipping put the total cost over 50 bucks. No thanks. The thing about Michael's is, there is always a promo. If you pay full price for anything there you're a sucker or have more money than time. I was finally by a retail location and picked this up for about 25 dollars after tax with an online coupon. Just google it.
> 
> Michael's Frame Link
> 
> Once you use a little paper tape to position it on the matte here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Gift Framed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> WaitingForTesla
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 6, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the black borders that the matte adds. If you're wondering about the red bottom section I stuck the red folder it came in behind everything as a place holder and a way to keep it all together. My actual Model 3 will take that spot in due time? What do you think; with or without me posed in front of it? Is that to cliche? In front of the factory? Should I let my girlfriend into the picture?
> 
> It's nothing fancy but for what I spent the matte was worth it alone and one day the frame may get an upgrade. As I said on twitter It's now the most expensive piece of art I own since I've spent 1000 dollars and only have this to show for it.


Hi guys, I'm not sure if the 100k is correct, I received my artwork/gift a few days ago but placed the reservation on the 07/05, I'm in the U.K. so that's the 7th May. I'm sure I remember reading that the reservations were over 300k by then, your thoughts?

Paul


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

Don't know but....Is the 300 th reservation any more special than the 200th? If you (Tesla) are going to go to the effort to Thank them, why not buy enough Thank You cards for every one who buys one? Don't stop at 373K, but buy enough to put one thank you card in every M3 you build for the next two/five years. So what if it is 500,000 - it costs you a couple of bucks to sell a $35,000 car (plus options).
In my case, I reserved from the comfort of my home computer. Did not brave the elements to stand in line. Bet my Thank You looks like everyone else. And that damn little card got me so excited about a future car that it has now cost me >$80,000 for a MS. I may never mount that card for the little fellow - I'm looking for a Thank You for the big guy!! Damn card.


----------



## Skione65

Nubzie said:


> Here's mine framed!


@Nubzie,

That's one of the nicest ones I've seen yet! Very clean and professional. Can I ask some stats on putting it together? i.e. Where you purchased the frame and where you got it Matted? Thanks so much!

Ski


----------



## Nubzie

Skione65 said:


> @Nubzie,
> 
> That's one of the nicest ones I've seen yet! Very clean and professional. Can I ask some stats on putting it together? i.e. Where you purchased the frame and where you got it Matted? Thanks so much!
> 
> Ski
> 
> Hey! Thanks! I got it done at Michaels. The frame was purchased for $80CAD on the shop floor then had them do the matting on it as well.


----------



## ClearDarkSky

Hi, I noticed a few posts, where people have done this. Maybe there are many more. I thought it would be interesting to collect them all in one thread. Reserved M3 2016-04-04 got the thank you August 12. It came bent in the mail, so framing is also a good way to flatten it. Getting a frame that is exactly the right size wasn't likely to be possible so I had it done in a framing shop. Two years is a long time to wait so I did this and put it up in my den as a kind of memento.


----------



## Michael Russo

Hi ClearDarkSky! Great plan! May I ask when you received yours relative to the date you reserved?
Greetings from Belgium!


----------



## WaitingForTesla

I started one over the summer. The red matte is a nice touch. Are you going to replace the reservation print out at some point. I too did a triple matte and will fill the third section with a picture of the actual car.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/model-3-thank-you-gift-now-framed.816/#post-6174


----------



## MelindaV

merged the two threads together


----------



## ClearDarkSky

Michael Russo said:


> Hi ClearDarkSky! Great plan! May I ask when you received yours relative to the date you reserved?
> Greetings from Belgium!


I reserved 2016-04-04 and received the Thank you letter August 12. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to how long it takes. Maybe it just depends how busy they are.


----------



## Michael Russo

ClearDarkSky said:


> I reserved 2016-04-04 and received the Thank you letter August 12. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to how long it takes. Maybe it just depends how busy they are.


Okeydokey, thank you... As stated, I guess I'll probably have to wait for spring 2017 then... LOL...


----------



## KennethK

Added my frame to the 'Modes of Transportation' wall.


----------



## RICK M

Nice job ken. Michaels is having a 50% off one item sale that is good until Monday night. If anyone wants to get the tri photo frame, now is a good time. Here is the on-line promo code: 50SAVE12116T


----------



## Tony_YYZ

Going through some old threads and found this. My reservation gift is still in the envelope on my home office desk.

Time to go shopping for a frame! Will try Michael's for the SKU mentioned previously. Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

WaitingForTesla said:


> I'm sure many of you were one of the 100k people who stood in line to be a little higher in the cue for the Model 3. I received the "thank you gift" a while back and have been trying to figure out what to do with it. It came in a glossy folder reminiscent of a professional conference. Insider were two pieces the print of the Model 3 art work and the thank you note on what seems to be the same nice matte paper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You gift in envelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> WaitingForTesla
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 6, 2016
> 
> 
> __
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I measured and the artwork is a standard 8x10 and the note is standard 5x7. Framing them separately would of been dirt cheap and given a lot of options but even next to each other I didn't feel it would make sense or give the other context. So I started looking for some way to frame them together. The issue is finding a pre-made frame with room for a 5x7 and 8x10 both in landscape isn't a normal thing. However Michael's Arts and Crafts came through. When I first found it online it was 40$ and shipping put the total cost over 50 bucks. No thanks. The thing about Michael's is, there is always a promo. If you pay full price for anything there you're a sucker or have more money than time. I was finally by a retail location and picked this up for about 25 dollars after tax with an online coupon. Just google it.
> 
> Michael's Frame Link
> 
> Once you use a little paper tape to position it on the matte here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You Gift Framed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> WaitingForTesla
> 
> 
> __
> Aug 6, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the black borders that the matte adds. If you're wondering about the red bottom section I stuck the red folder it came in behind everything as a place holder and a way to keep it all together. My actual Model 3 will take that spot in due time? What do you think; with or without me posed in front of it? Is that to cliche? In front of the factory? Should I let my girlfriend into the picture?
> 
> It's nothing fancy but for what I spent the matte was worth it alone and one day the frame may get an upgrade. As I said on twitter It's now the most expensive piece of art I own since I've spent 1000 dollars and only have this to show for it.


I would say I am very late to this party, but when you plan a staycation week you need to find some things to fill the time.

Looks like the frame is $19.99 at Michael's right now, so...


----------



## Sandy

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I would say I am very late to this party, but when you plan a staycation week you need to find some things to fill the time.


Nice! Framed mine way back when in the spring of '16. Seems like a long time ago! Not as nice as yours though. Michaels 50% framing sale.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Sandy said:


> Nice! Framed mine way back when in the spring of '16. Seems like a long time ago! Not as nice as yours though.
> 
> View attachment 4147


I was neither original nor timely


----------



## MelindaV

mine has been sitting in it's envelope next to a magazine with an article about Mind Blowing S3X 
haven't decided what to do with it quite yet.


----------



## BluestarE3

MelindaV said:


> mine has been sitting in it's envelope next to a magazine with an article about Mind Blowing S3X
> haven't decided what to do with it quite yet.
> View attachment 4148


Same here. It's in a filing cabinet in a folder labeled "Tesla Model 3" (in front of the "Toyota Prius" folder).


----------



## Poobah

Love this thread! Some of you got really fancy. I took a simpler route. Mine's at work, proudly displayed on my desk with a post-it note attached reading: "Handle with care, I paid $1,000 for this!"


----------



## Sandy

MelindaV said:


> mine has been sitting in it's envelope next to a magazine with an article about Mind Blowing S3X
> haven't decided what to do with it quite yet.
> View attachment 4148





BluestarE3 said:


> Same here. It's in a filing cabinet in a folder labeled "Tesla Model 3" (in front of the "Toyota Prius" folder).


OK then. I'm feeling not so weird. The original is in the frame. The folder and high quality copies are in the original envelope.......... OK, I feel weird again.


----------



## MichelT3

Well, I'm feeling weird that I threw away the envelope and red folder...
I did frame the note and drawing though. Hanging proudly on my office wall since 1.5 years.
I like the "This cost € 1000,-" note.


----------



## KennethK

Added this to my wall...


----------



## Michael Russo

This always makes me feel a little sad I never received it... ‘cause I was too late in Oct.16 with my reservation...


----------



## AZ Desert Driver

I wish my Model S print was in Titanium color instead of Blue.

Still, I have it on my wall. Not framed, just held by push-pins making a cheap shelf.
Model 3 still in folder, along with Car and Driver mag still in its original cover. Perhaps I too am weird.


----------



## Sandy

AZ Desert Driver said:


> I wish my Model S print was in Titanium color instead of Blue.
> 
> Still, I have it on my wall. Not framed, just held by push-pins making a cheap shelf.
> Model 3 still in folder, along with Car and Driver mag still in its original cover. Perhaps I too am weird.


I think the 'weird' is contagious here


----------

